# [autounmask] nessun sostituto?

## cloc3

oggi ho provato a smascherare vlc-1.0.0

autoumask ha preparato l'installazione delle versioni hard-mask di xcb-proto, xproto e libxcb.

risultato: forzato uso di revdep-rebuild, identificazione di 230 pacchetti da reinstallare, compilazione falita al primo pacchetto(libX11) per incompatibilità non sanabili.

fortunatamente, ho un minimo d'occhio per queste cose e ho messo mano ai file di /ec/portage, e me la sono cavata evitando completamente gli hard-mask.

purtroppo non è la prima volta che mi capita qualcosa del genere, che comincia a diventare seccante.

se una cosa del genere dovesse accadere per lo smascheraemto del nuovo kde, ad esempio, credo che non ne salterei fuori tanto allegramente.

temo però che il caro vecchio forcekeymask sia un tantino abbandonato.

non esistono proprio alternative migliori?

----------

## viralex

vlc 1.1.0?? 

io ho la 1.0.0 in che overlay è? forse stai parlando della 1.0.9999?

l'alternativa migliore è smascherare un pacchetto alla volta a mano  :Very Happy: 

ci si mette 5 minuti ma almeno non si fanno grossi casini.

----------

## cloc3

 *viralex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vlc 1.1.0?? 
> 
> 

 

ho corretto il testo. 

lo so che ci si mette di meno a mano (in effetti, ho fatto la correzione a mano). 

ma io preferirei comunque usare uno strumento automatico, per una questione di ordine. 

autounmask genera un file separato con un nome standardizzato che può ritornare utile in futuro per impostare un downgrade. 

il mio argomento non riguarda il pacchetto ma lo strumento: se non mi posso fidare per vlc, cosa può accadere per kde-4.2?

----------

## viralex

eheh già una volta lo usai per gnome 2.24 e non funzionava.... un disastro... anche li ho fatto a mano, un'ora di hardsmascheramenti.

ci si potrebbe fare uno scriptino bash che fa l'eco nei package.* ... almeno si ha un comando un po più compatto...

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> se non mi posso fidare per vlc, cosa può accadere per kde-4.2?

 

che mi rassegno.

lo smascheramento di kde-meta-4.2.4, al primo tentativo, è risultato largamente incompleto.

ma per difetto, non per eccesso:

siccome non mi andava completamente la stampa, ho fatto dei controlli e, al secondo tentativo, autounmask ha confessato di aver omesso una buona decina di pacchetti minori.

speriamo che adesso me la cavo.

----------

